# WaKü Tutorial?



## Strycer (21. Februar 2019)

*WaKü Tutorial?*

Kennt jemand eine gute Seite/Video um die Wichtigsten Basics einer Wakü kennen zu lernen für den Eigenbau? Also simple Szenario: Ich will auf eine Wasserkühlung umsteigen, was muss ich wissen, was brauche ich alles dazu?

mfg
Strycer

P.S: Es gibt hier Unterforen mit Geschlossene und erweiterbare Wasserkühlung. Was ist denn da z.B der unterschied? Ist das eine besser als das andere?


----------



## Richu006 (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü Tutorial?*

Ja also eine geschlossene wakü wöre nur für den Prozessor... und biete dir eigentlich fast keine Vorteile gegenüber einer Luftkühlung.

Wenn du eine richtige Wasserkühlung willst.
Cpu+gpu und evtl noch andere Sachen, dann brauchst du eine Custom Wasserkühlung.

Du musst dir dabei einige Dinge überlegen.
Interne oder externe Radiatoren?
Wo könnte ich intern die Radiatoren hin bauen.
Hardtubes oder Schläuche?
Sind mal die ersten Gedanken die du dir machen solltest


----------



## Strycer (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü Tutorial?*



Richu006 schrieb:


> Ja also eine geschlossene wakü wöre nur für den Prozessor... und biete dir eigentlich fast keine Vorteile gegenüber einer Luftkühlung.
> 
> Wenn du eine richtige Wasserkühlung willst.
> Cpu+gpu und evtl noch andere Sachen, dann brauchst du eine Custom Wasserkühlung.
> ...



Was kann man denn noch Wasserkühlen außer CPU und GPU? 

Okay also die Radiatoren sind ja die "Kühlgeräte" für das Wasser bzw. da läuft das ganze dann durch.
Ich hatte das irgendwie so im Kopf, dass du da ja Wasser "nachfüllen" kannst oder sowas in der Art und es deswegen wichtig ist ob intern oder extern? Bzw falls es intern sein soll, dann am besten gut zu erreichen und "richtig" hinstellen also nicht auf dem Kopf. Liege ich da richtig?

Hardtubes oder Schläuche sind denk ich auch mal abhängig vom Geschmack und verfügbarem Platz. Mit weniger Platz sind Schläuche denke ich mal sinvoller oder? Gibts da noch mehr zu beachten bei den dingern?

Wie sieht es denn mit den kühlkörpern vom CPU/GPU aus? Muss man die auch extra holen oder kommen die automatisch mit dem Radiator mit?

Die Schläuche werden ja jeweils an den Kühlkörper (CPU + GPU) und am Radiator verbunden sein. Gibt es da so eine Art ISO norm, bzw sind alle gleich groß oder muss man auch auf den durchmesser achten welche tubes ich nehmen kann für den radiator/kühlkörper.

P.S:
Sorry wenn ich soviel frage 
Einen Custom PC (Luft gekühlt) komplett zusammenbauen habe ich mir selber angeeignet und das ist auch eine "try&error" methode möglich.
Nur bei einer Wakü ist für die "try&error" methode beim error eher game over...


----------



## Krolgosh (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü Tutorial?*

Ich verlink dir jetzt einfach mal den Wasserkühlungsguide - der ist zwar nicht mehr ganz auf dem neusten Stand, aber die Basics stehen drin und stimmen tun die Aussagen auch noch.

_________________________________

Aber um noch auf ein paar Fragen spezifisch einzugehen:

- Geschloßene Kühlungen sind meist nicht erweiterbar, und entweder nur für CPU oder GPU zu verwenden. 

- Offene oder auch erweiterbare Wasserkühlungen kannst du CPU und GPU in den Kreislauf integrieren und auch die Radiatorfläche(=je mehr Fläche, desto leiser kannst du deine Kühlung betreiben) bestimmt du selbst. 
Man kann nicht nur CPU und GPU kühlen, es gibt auch kühler für RAM, Chipsatzkühlung fürs Mainboard, M.2 NVMe (SSD)... über Sinn oder nicht kann man sich streiten. 

Es gibt Sets für Custom Kühlungen bei denen ist quasi das Grundgerüst dabei. (Radiator, Pumpe, AGB(Ausgleichsbehälter) Kühlblock für CPU, Fittinge, Schläuche und das Kühlmittel) Aber im Grunde stellt man sich eine erweiterbare Wasserkühlung Stück für Stück selbst zusammen. Dabei wird dir hier im Forum gern geholfen.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü Tutorial?*

Der Unterschied liegt nur darin das eine geschlossene, also eine AIO schon fertig montiert ankommt und nur eingebaut werden muss. Bei einer erweiterbaren Wasserkühlung stellst du selbst alles zusammen und baust auch alles selbst zusammen.

AIOs gibt es für Prozessoren und auch für Grafikkarten.
Nachteil ist jedoch das kein Ausgleichsbehälter verbaut ist und sollte mal die AIO zerlegt werden ist das befüllen und entlüften schwerer.
Zum Teil lassen sich auch die Schläuche nicht gut austauschen oder gar demontieren. Die Pumpe sitzt mit auf dem Kühler oder Radiator so das diese nicht entkoppelt ist und dadurch auch zu Geräusche neigen kann.

Bei erweiterbaren/modularen Wasserkühlungen wird alles selbst zusammen gestellt und hier gibt es im Grunde keine Einschränkungen.
Die Pumpe kann entkoppelt werden und ist somit auch leiser. Es wird ein Ausgleichsbehälter mit verbaut damit das befüllen und entlüften leichter ausfällt. Außerdem wird das Wasser ausgeglichen sollte es mit der Zeit verliehen. Die Fläche der Radiatoren kann selbst bestimmt werden und um so mehr um so leiser wird das ganze da die Lüfter nicht so schnell laufen müssen. Es kann auch eine Steuerelektronik verbaut werden. Es kann alles wie z.B. Temperaturen, Durchfluss überwacht und auch danach gesteuerter werden. Prozessoren, Grafikkarte, Spannungswandler, Arbeitsspeicher, Chipsatz und noch vieles mehr kann mit ins Kreislauf genommen werden und mit Wasser gekühlt werden.

Mit einer Wasserkühlung egal ob AIO oder Custom sieht alles aufgeräumter auf und dann kommen ggf. auch schöne LEDs Arbeitsspeicher zur Geltung und alles kann besser ein und ausgebaut werden da nichts verbaut ist und man überall gut dran kommt.

Natürlich kostet eine modulare Wasserkühlung mehr als eine AIO, kann aber jederzeit umgebaut oder erweitert werden.


----------



## Richu006 (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü Tutorial?*



Strycer schrieb:


> Was kann man denn noch Wasserkühlen außer CPU und GPU?


Da gibt es einiges!
Zb. Ram, Festplatten, Spannungswandler, oder noch optionale Sachen wie die Lüftersteuerung.... und es gibt bestimmt noch anderes was man kühlen könnte.


----------



## DARPA (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü Tutorial?*

Im Sommer würde ich ja gerne meine Maus in die Wakü mit einbinden


----------



## Richu006 (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü Tutorial?*



DARPA schrieb:


> Im Sommer würde ich ja gerne meine Maus in die Wakü mit einbinden



Ich im Winter mein Stuhl 
Sitzheizung


----------



## Strycer (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü Tutorial?*

Wow, viele dank schonmal @ Krolgosh für den beigefügten Link. 
Ich bin noch spannend am durchlesen und gehe mal davon aus, dass die "Grundstruktur" vom Aufbau und Funktion der einzelnen Komponenten noch auf dem aktuellen Stand sind und lediglich nur das "Angebot" und die "Methoden" ergo. welche Firma x am besten welche Komponente herstellt, Kühlungsmethoden etc, dass lediglich diese Punkte nicht mehr Zeitgemäß sind.

Und auch natürlich an die anderen User vielen vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Antworten.
Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen mal einen kurzen Einblick zu verschaffen in die "WaKü-Welt"

Also liege ich da richtig, dass es im Prinzip 3 verschiedene "Arten" gibt wie man eine WakÜ kaufen/bauen kann?
1) Als komplettset fertig bei dem die Schläuche/Rohre bereits angeschlossen sind (praktisch ein fertiger Kreislauf) und lediglich nur "anbringen" muss
2) Alle Komponenten selber zusammenstellen und zusammenbauen (Praktisch wie ein Komplett PC und ein PC zum selber zusammenbauen)
3) Und Ein Hybrid zwischen den beiden. Sowas wie ein Komplettset was jedoch auch erweiterbar ist. Bzw. einfacher erweiterbar als ein "standard" komplett set.


----------



## Krolgosh (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü Tutorial?*

Ja hast du im Prinzip so richtig zusammen gefasst.  

Und ja genau, das meinte ich damit. Die Grundstruktur stimmt natürlich noch, aber gibt mitlerweile einfach auch bissl andere Komponenten zu denen man greifen kann.


----------



## Kalim1st (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü Tutorial?*



Richu006 schrieb:


> Ja also eine geschlossene wakü wöre nur für den Prozessor... und biete dir eigentlich fast keine Vorteile gegenüber einer Luftkühlung.
> 
> Wenn du eine richtige Wasserkühlung willst.
> Cpu+gpu und evtl noch andere Sachen, dann brauchst du eine Custom Wasserkühlung.
> ...



Also da muss ich Dir ein wenig wiedersprechen.
Auch geschlossene Waküs von CPU und auch von GPUs sind deutlich angenehmer als nur eine Luftkühlung.
Der Airflow ist viel leichter einzurichten und die Lautstärke, besonders bei den neuen RTX GPUs ist mit einer Aio Wakü Graka ein himmelweiter Unterschied in Temperatur und besonders in Lautstärke.

Also wenn Du schonmal eine Zotac Extreme Core 2080Ti in vollem Gange gehört hast und daneben eine Sea Hawk Wakü 2080ti, dann weisst Du was ich meine.

Also ich kann nur empfehlen, dass man alles auf Wasser umrüstet und nein es muss nicht unbedingt eine Custom Kühlung sein.

Custom ist ein immenser Aufwand, schon alleine die Bläschen aus der Pumpe zu bekommen und auch nicht Wartungsfrei und das sind AiO Systeme auf jeden Fall.

Auch wenn viele Sagen AiO würde nicht so lange halten, kann ich Dir aus meiner Erfahrung nur sagen, Quatsch.

Ich habe seit 10 Jahren nur Wasser Aio Kühlungen und alles sind bis in die nächste Generation einwandfrei durchgelaufen.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü Tutorial?*



Kalim1st schrieb:


> Custom ist ein immenser Aufwand, schon alleine die Bläschen aus der Pumpe zu bekommen und auch nicht Wartungsfrei und das sind AiO Systeme auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Auch wenn viele Sagen AiO würde nicht so lange halten, kann ich Dir aus meiner Erfahrung nur sagen, Quatsch.
> 
> Ich habe seit 10 Jahren nur Wasser Aio Kühlungen und alles sind bis in die nächste Generation einwandfrei durchgelaufen.


Die Luftblasen bekommt  man durch ein paar mal kippen schnell raus und der rest geht die nächsten Tage mit der Zeit raus. Ist bei einer AIO wenn selbst befüllt wird nicht anders, nur sieht man es hier nicht da die Schläuche nicht durchsichtig sind. Oder was glaubst du weshalb manche neue AIOs Geräusche nach dem ersten Betrieb machen? Weil sich Luft in der Pumpe durch den Transport angesammelt hat und dort erstmals wieder raus muss.

Eine AIO ist nichts anderes als eine custom Wakü, denn dort wird ebenso Schlauch, Pumpe, Kühler und Radiator verbaut. Bei einer Custom kann man das ganze selbst bestimmen und so das ganze etwas aufwendiger und besser ausstatten. Aber das Prinzip ist das selbe und daher entsteht auch in einer AIO Verschleiß, Verunreinigung durch Abrieb und es lösen sich auch dort Mineralien. Aus diesem Grund kann sich auch in einer AIO Verunreinigung im Kühler absetzen und dazu gibt es genug Youtube Videos die es zeigen und auch unzählige Themen hier im Forum.

Dadurch verschlechtern sich Temperaturen immer zunehmend eine AIO bis einfach neu gekaut wird, da sich mit Wartung viele nicht auskennen und eine AIO auch sehr schwer zum warten ist. Dadurch wird aber eine AIO nicht wartungsfrei, sonder das wartungsfrei kommt durch neu kaufen. Es gab sogar fälle wo sich eine AIO so zugesetzt hat das die Temperaturen so stark angestiegen sind und die Dichtungen irgendwann nicht mehr mit gemacht haben und dann das ganze Kühlwasser auf die teuere Hardware gelaufen ist. Das kann zwar bei einer custom Wakü auch passieren aber hier hat m an auch die Möglichkeit das ganze zu messen und so zu ersehen wenn sich die Wassertemperatur und Durchfluss verschlechtert.


----------



## Kalim1st (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü Tutorial?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Die Luftblasen bekommt  man durch ein paar mal kippen schnell raus und der rest geht die nächsten Tage mit der Zeit raus. Ist bei einer AIO wenn selbst befüllt wird nicht anders, nur sieht man es hier nicht da die Schläuche nicht durchsichtig sind. Oder was glaubst du weshalb manche neue AIOs Geräusche nach dem ersten Betrieb machen? Weil sich Luft in der Pumpe durch den Transport angesammelt hat und dort erstmals wieder raus muss.
> 
> Eine AIO ist nichts anderes als eine custom Wakü, denn dort wird ebenso Schlauch, Pumpe, Kühler und Radiator verbaut. Bei einer Custom kann man das ganze selbst bestimmen und so das ganze etwas aufwendiger und besser ausstatten. Aber das Prinzip ist das selbe und daher entsteht auch in einer AIO Verschleiß, Verunreinigung durch Abrieb und es lösen sich auch dort Mineralien. Aus diesem Grund kann sich auch in einer AIO Verunreinigung im Kühler absetzen und dazu gibt es genug Youtube Videos die es zeigen und auch unzählige Themen hier im Forum.
> 
> Dadurch verschlechtern sich Temperaturen immer zunehmend eine AIO bis einfach neu gekaut wird, da sich mit Wartung viele nicht auskennen und eine AIO auch sehr schwer zum warten ist. Dadurch wird aber eine AIO nicht wartungsfrei, sonder das wartungsfrei kommt durch neu kaufen. Es gab sogar fälle wo sich eine AIO so zugesetzt hat das die Temperaturen so stark angestiegen sind und die Dichtungen irgendwann nicht mehr mit gemacht haben und dann das ganze Kühlwasser auf die teuere Hardware gelaufen ist. Das kann zwar bei einer custom Wakü auch passieren aber hier hat m an auch die Möglichkeit das ganze zu messen und so zu ersehen wenn sich die Wassertemperatur und Durchfluss verschlechtert.



Schau mal das ist doch der Punkt.

Ein Aio schliesst Du an, nutzt Du 3-4 Jahr und Ende.
Wer befüllt den seine Aio selbst ? dann kauf ich mir doch gleich eine Custom.

Man muss keine Pumpe unterbringen, in den, sagen wir mal, 3-4 Jahren ist sie absolut Wartungsfrei ( vieleicht nicht ein Leben lang, aber gehen wir mal von einem Generations Lebenszyklus aus ).

Ich ich lese immer wieder wie bei Dir solche Sachen...es gab auch mal Fälle hier und da...ist auch schonmal jemand beim Brötchen Essen gestorben.

Was man betrachten sollte ist die normal Situation und nicht immer die Extreme.
Im Extreme kann alles passieren und Einzelfälle gibt es immer, aber auch wenn es für Dich eine gewisse Philosophie ist, kann man doch nicht sagen:" eine Aio ist genauso Intensiv wie eine Custom."

Schon alleine der Preis ist eine Unterschied von hier bis auf dem Mond, dann noch der Platz der verbraucht wird, dazu brauch man ein viel größeres Gehäuse etc etc.

Willst Du Dein CPU und Deine GPU mit einer AIO Kühlen, zahlste an der GPU vielleicht 100-200 Euro für das Aio Modell drauf, hast direkt ein OC Modell und eine CPU Aio kostet 150-250 ca, je nach RGB mit oder ohne....punkt mehr nicht.

So viel kostet schon eine gute Pumpe im Custom Bereich. ( EINE GUTE, komm mir bitte jetzt nicht mit den 80 Euro Pumpen  )
Kann man sich gut anschauen im Aquarium Bereich, das sind meist gute Pumpen mit genug Leistung, so ab der Mittelklasse, da siehst Du mal Preise, wenn man es richtig machen will.

Mag alles schön aussehen und für Enthusiasten ein echter Hingucker, aber niemals zu vergleichen mit einer Aio die auch schick aussehen kann.

Custom ist was für Hobbyisten, aber zu empfehlen nicht wirklich, da gibt es zu viele gute Aio Alternativen.


----------



## Richu006 (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü Tutorial?*



Kalim1st schrieb:


> Also da muss ich Dir ein wenig wiedersprechen.
> Auch geschlossene Waküs von CPU und auch von GPUs sind deutlich angenehmer als nur eine Luftkühlung.
> Der Airflow ist viel leichter einzurichten und die Lautstärke, besonders bei den neuen RTX GPUs ist mit einer Aio Wakü Graka ein himmelweiter Unterschied in Temperatur und besonders in Lautstärke.
> 
> ...



Also ich halte nicht viel von diesen Hybrid Wassergekühlten GPU's. der Kleine Radiator bei der Sea Hawk... kann meines erachtens nicht viel bringen, dass ist eigentlich nichts anderes, als ein Lüfter etwas weiter entfernt, montiert und mit Wasser verbunden... eine Anständig Luftgekühlte  RTX wird da sicherlich nicht viel lauter (klar es gibt auch laute karten, aber es gibt auch leise luftgekühlte Karten)

beim Prozessor ist es dasselbe... ein guter Tower Kühler ist nicht lauter, als die meisten AIO's.

Einziger Vorteil der AIO gegenüber Tower, ist die Optik.

Eine Custom Wasserkühlung zu befüllen ist kein Hexenwerk. Ich finde sogar eine Custom Wasserkühlung in der Handhabung angenehmer als eine AIO... und ich habe bevor ich auf Cutsom umgestiegen bin einige AIO's gehabt.
Vorteil bei der Custom Kühlung:
1.Keine Schläuche. welche beim Einbau evtl sogar noch unter Spannung stehen. Da montiert man ganz gemütlich den CPU Block (ohne nervende Schläuche) und die Radiatoren, haut sich am Ende paar in der länge Passende Schläuche ab, und befüllt das ganze. Ich behaupte eine Costum Kühlung mit schläuchen ohne schicki micki extras, innerhalb von 1h zu montieren und zu befüllen, inklusive kurzem leckage Test und der gröbsten Entlüftung die restliche Entlüftung geschieht innerhalb von 1 Woche dann von selbst).

Eine AIO hat man zwar in 10 min verbaut, aber die Schläuche sind meiner Erfahrung nach immer entweder, zu lang, zu kurz, oder verdreht... ich jedenfalls hatte immer Spannung durch die Schläuche auf dem CPU Block.
Dazu kann man Pech haben und die Pumpe macht lauter als jeder Luftkühler. Weil die Pumpen bei den AIO's einfach nicht entkoppelt sind.

Ich finde jeder der eine AIO einbauen will, soll das machen, ich habe es Jahrelang auch gemacht. Aber rein aus optischen Gründen! Lautstärke und Leistungstechnisch hätte ich genau das selbe auch mit Luftkühlern hin bekommen.


----------



## Richu006 (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü Tutorial?*



Kalim1st schrieb:


> So viel kostet schon eine gute Pumpe im Custom Bereich. ( EINE GUTE, komm mir bitte jetzt nicht mit den 80 Euro Pumpen  )
> Kann man sich gut anschauen im Aquarium Bereich, das sind meist gute Pumpen mit genug Leistung, so ab der Mittelklasse, da siehst Du mal Preise, wenn man es richtig machen will.



Eine gute Pumpe ist eine D5... und die kostet zwischen 70 und 90 Euro... 

Eine Costum Wasserkühlung bekommt man auch für 300 Euro zusammen... dazu noch ein GPU Block... ist man bei 500 Euro... ist jetzt nicht wesentlich teurer als deine AIO Lösung... welche bei der GPU übrigens keine rechte Wasserkühlung ist, sondern nur eine Hybrid Kühlung.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü Tutorial?*

Bei einer Hybrid Kühlung wird meistens die GPU mit Wasser gekühlt und VRam, Spannungswandler nur per Luftzug.


----------



## Sinusspass (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü Tutorial?*



Kalim1st schrieb:


> Schau mal das ist doch der Punkt.
> 
> Ein Aio schliesst Du an, nutzt Du 3-4 Jahr und Ende.
> Wer befüllt den seine Aio selbst ? dann kauf ich mir doch gleich eine Custom.
> ...



Ich glaube du hast da etwas falsche Ansichten. Wenn man nach 4 Jahren seine Aio neu kauft, hat man schon 300€ bezahlt, nach 8 Jahren 450€, usw. . Wenn man sich jetzt für 200-300€ eine recht simple custom Wasserkühlung zusammenbaut, hält die locker ein Jahrzehnt, ohne allzu große Wartungskosten zu verursachen oder viel Zeit zu benötigen. Zudem braucht man kein größeres Case, das geht alles auch in klein, man KANN aber auch einen aufwändigeren Loop draus machen, und somit von besserer Kühlleistung bzw. niedrigerem Lautstärkepegel profitieren. 
Ich kann mir für meine Gpu auch einfach einen Wasserblock bestellen, und muss mich nicht darüber aufregen, dass der Lüfter ausrastet, um mit dem unterdimensionierten 120er Radiator die Karte kühl zu halten, am Ende hab ich dann nicht mehr bezahlt.
Dass die Pumpen so teuer sein müssen, ist völliger Quatsch, für 80€ bekommt man schon ne DDC mit Top, welche sich seit langer Zeit im Wasserkühlungsbereich bewährt hat. Übertrieben starke Pumpen für sonstwas wieviel Geld sind einfach nicht notwendig, da kommt man mühelos günstiger weg. 
Und wenn man jetzt Optik anspricht, die unregelmäßig im Gehäuse rumfliegenden Schläuche sind jetzt kein Hingucker, da können paar Leds am Block und den Lüftern nichts ändern, im Vergleich zu perfekt laufenden Schläuchen/Rohren und gut beleuchteten Glaselementen und Kühlstrukturen bei der custom wakü.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: WaKü Tutorial?*

Habe sogar schon eine custom Wakü auf Caseking für nur 175 Euro zusammen gestellt bekommen.
Natürlich dann nur mit einem 240er oder 360er Radiator und nur für die CPU ohne GPU mit einzubinden. An einer Wasserkühlung ist nur der Kühler der Grafikkarte das Problem, da dieses normalerweise mit einer neuen Grafikkarte nicht mit übernommen werden kann. Wenn aber die selbe Plattform neu aufgebaut wird ändert sich meist der Lochabstand der CPU nicht so das der Kühler mit übernommen werden kann. Es gibt aber auch Umbausätze um ein CPU Kühler weiter mit betreiben zu können.

Für die Grafikkarte gibt es auch eine Universal Lösung, dann kann der Kühler auch für eine neue Grafikkarte mit übernommen werden.
Leider sehen diese dann nicht so schön aus, weshalb kaum darauf gesetzt wird.

Ich kann mein Rechner mit volle Last betreiben und höre immer noch keine Lüfter.
So das der ganze Rechner egal ob Idle oder Last immer lautlos ist. Es kommt noch die Optik dazu und auch das alles verbaut werden kann und nichts verdeckt wird.
Man kommt auch immer überall dran ohne groß vorher was aus dem Weg zu demontieren.

Ich persönlich möchte meine Wasserkühlung nicht mehr missen, auch wenn sie nicht billig war.

Aber es sind meist nur einmalige kosten und auch wenn ich letztens bei meinem Umbau auf den neuen 9900K den Kühler zerlegt habe war keine Verunreinigung drin, so das ich nur schauen wollte wie es nach 2 Jahren darin aussieht. Schlauch zur Grafikkarte und CPU Kühler musste ich neu legen da sich die Position durch das neue Mainboard etwas verändert hatte.


----------

